# Не получается подцепить ups dns smart lcd euro

## ViruzAndr

Доброго времени суток.

Пытаюсь подцепить UPS DNS Smart 1200VA к домашнему серверу.

lsusb -v дает следующий вывод:

```

Bus 002 Device 006: ID 0001:0000 Fry's Electronics

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x0001 Fry's Electronics

  idProduct          0x0000

  bcdDevice            0.00

  iManufacturer           1 ATCL FOR UPS

  iProduct                1 ATCL FOR UPS

  iSerial                 1 ATCL FOR UPS

  bNumConfigurations      1

```

На сайте DNS написано кто ИБП работает с драйвером UPSHID_USB.

В /etc/nut/ups.conf прописано:

```

[dns]

  driver = usbhid-ups

  vendorid = 0001

  productid = 0000

  desc = "DNS"

  port = auto

```

Пытаюсь подцепится у устройству командой /lib64/nut/usbhid-ups -a dns -DD

В ответ:

```

   0.010412     Checking device (0001/0000) (002/006)

   0.027652     - VendorID: 0001

   0.027807     - ProductID: 0000

   0.027952     - Manufacturer: ATCL FOR UPS

   0.028093     - Product: ATCL FOR UPS

   0.028227     - Serial Number: ATCL FOR UPS

   0.028426     - Bus: 002

   0.028607     Trying to match device

   0.028766     Device does not match - skipping

```

Может кто-то сталкивался с таким ИБП?

----------

